# HELP! Hemichromis Bimaculatus Parents Fighting



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a pair of Hemichromis Bimaculatus that have a large fry, about 4-5 weeks old. Just recently the male started attacking the female. Is this normal? I started to move some of the fry to a grow out tank. Should I move the female there too? Or will removing all of the fry settle the male down?


----------



## mtchillin (Mar 28, 2008)

Now I have removed about 60% of the fry and they have seemed to settle down a bit. I will remove them all over time. Maybe the male was ready to breed again and the female didn't want to? Who knows?


----------

